# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Onregelmatig ongesteld

## Liezeke1983

Hey, ik ben een Belgische "vrouw" van 24 jaar en ben voor het eerst ongesteld geworden als ik 13 was. Toen was ik heel regelmatig ongesteld, zo rond de 7 weken. Na enkele jaren pil nemen en dan dikwijls pil vergeten ben ik ermee gestopt. Werd weinig ongesteld. Nu ben ik het weer, is geleden van in april of mei... Woon nu samen met mijn vriend waar ik al bijna 6 jaar mee samen mee ben. Hoe zit dat met zwanger worden met zo'n onregelmatige ongesteldheid. Kunnen ze er iets aan doen? 10 september heb ik een afspraak met een gynaecoloog in het ziekenhuis, gaat hij direct onderzoek doen of eerst praten?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties.

Groetjes,
Liezeke 1983

----------


## fatima26

Hallo Liezeke

Ik jou niet bang maken, maar het is wel moeilijk om zwanger te raken,

want ik zelf ook zo net als jou.(mijn cyclus zit rond 6 weken) 

toen ik 22 jaar was ben ik zwanger geraakt in ander half jaar, 

en nou ben ik weer 3 jaar bezig maar helaas lukt mij nog niet,

En jij ben je al bezig om zwanger te worden?

(ik ben 26 jaar) mijn dochter is bijna 4 jaar

Groetjes

Gro

----------


## fatima26

]Hallo Liezeke

Ik jou niet bang maken, maar het is wel moeilijk om zwanger te raken,

want ik zelf ook zo net als jou.(mijn cyclus zit rond 6 weken) 

toen ik 22 jaar was ben ik zwanger geraakt in ander half jaar, :

en nou ben ik weer 3 jaar bezig maar helaas lukt mij nog niet, :Mad:  

En jij ben je al bezig om zwanger te worden?

(ik ben 26 jaar) mijn dochter is bijna 4 jaar

Groetjes

----------


## Liezeke1983

Hey Fatima,

bedankt voor je bericht! Ik hoop meer duidelijkheid te krijgen bij de gynaecoloog op 10 september.

Groetjes en veel succes bij het zwanger raken...

Liezeke1983

----------


## sandra32

hoi Fatima,

mijn zus had het zelfde probleem had maar een keer in het half jaar een eisprong.
ze heeft vier jaar geprobeerd om zwanger te raken.
heeft toen de moet opgegeven is weer begonnen met de pil.
naar 3 jaar is ze weer gestopt met de pil eigenlijk met het idee waarom slik ikm dat ding nog ik kan toch niet zwanger raken.
en wat denk je ze ondekte vorige week dat ze drie maanden zwanger is.
dit komt volgens mij omdat ze er op dit moment niet zo mee bezig was.
ik hoop toch dat het bij jou sneller gaat lukken.
maar je ziet de wonderen zijn de wereld nog niet uit.

groetjes Sandra32

----------

